# Have any of you ever overdosed on a medication?



## TheTwinParadox (Dec 10, 2011)

What did you take?


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

Once with sleeping pills, I took 6 of them. I woke up in the middle of the night with MAJOR anxiety. I could not fall asleep at all. I felt literally like I'm going crazy. Only way I went back to sleep was to literally knock myself out with a metal rod. 

I suggest no one do that, very horrific incident.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

heroin was once medication...so that counts and this was on June 2 -11


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

60fluoxetine


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

acetominophen .. don't overdose on that, it will **** up your liver!


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, the only time I overdosed on medication was when I took 5 ibuprofen when the recommended dosage is 3. 

I know, I'm a badass.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If you only mean by taking more than the recommended dosage... In junior high I used to take four Diphenhydramine caps at a time. I do NOT recommend that. I also sometimes took too many puffs of Albuterol, which made me jittery. That was not on purpose.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, purposefully,

overdosed on robitussin gel caps in order to take a trip through time


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

overdose on Risperidone is awful way to die, like you are out of oxygen and cant breath well, but when it started to work it instantly took out suicidal thoughts and was literally fighting with my lungs to keep them going

or ~grams of lyrica and then some meth lines (no it didnt wake me up at all), i have seen people instead of cars, weird, but gabapentin was always better..


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not positive that this was overdose, or my body hating effexor xr... It was only double my recommended dosage (accident), but it was my first day of taking an already high starting dosage (this was years ago so I can't quite remember the amount) However.... I had siezues and didn't get out of bed for 33 hours. Needless to say, I never took that **** again.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I was really out of it after wisdom tooth extraction a few months ago and knocked 4 vicodin pills back because I kept forgetting that I already took one. (Which was all I was supposed to take every 12 hours) I'm not sure what the dosage was, but mom made sure to keep them away from me until I needed them after she noticed. :b


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

No, the worst I've done is take an extra Midol. I'm terrified of drugs in general- I won't take any if I can help it.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I accidentally took too much of a strong cold medicine once -- I just had the tablets without the instructions and took what I thought I should and was WAY off --- I felt
so clammy and cold - sick and not right -- I had to call the poison control center for help.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I was drunk enough, Black velvet and my beloved beer, then washed down Klonopin, percoset (sp) one other drug just for one measure. One of the darkest days of my life, I never want to go back there again.


----------

